# Schnur montieren an Stipprute



## camoas (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mir eine neue Stipprute gekauft (Shimano Catana Ex Te 2-700) und bei der Lieferung festgestellt, dass die Spitze "blank" ist. Nun frage ich mich, wie ich die Schnur an dieser Spitze befestigen soll? |bigeyes
Bei meinen alten 20 Euro Stippen war immer ein kleiner Ring montiert. Hier ist das allerdings nicht möglich, da die Spitze nur wenige Milimeter dick ist.

Gibts da irgendwelche Aufsätze, die ich festkleben muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus


----------



## Andal (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur montieren an Stipprute*

Stonfo.


----------



## camoas (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur montieren an Stipprute*

Danke. Genau das habe ich gesucht. Hatte es vorher mit Google versucht, zu finden, aber ich wusste nicht, nach welchen Schlagwörtern ich suchen muss...


----------



## Brassengeselle (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur montieren an Stipprute*

Es gibt eine weitere Möglichkeit die Montage an der Rute zu befestigen. Ich bevorzuge folgende Technik. Auf die zu befestigende Montage schiebe ich einen Ventilschlauch o.ä., der sich passgenau auf die Spitze der Rute schieben läßt. Am oberen Ende der Montage binde ich eine Schlaufe. Über die Spitze der Rute schiebe ich einen Schnurstopper, der ca. 20 cm von der Rutenspitze entfernt festgeklemmt ist. Dann lege ich die Schnur einmal durch die Schlaufe, schiebe sie über die Rutenspitze bis zum Schnurstopper und ziehe sie dahinter zusammen. Dann umwickele ich die Rute bis zur Rutenspitze mit ca 10 Umwindungen und schiebe den Ventilschlauch auf die Rutenspitze. So habe ich ohne jeglichen Klebstoff zu verwenden die Montage an der Rute befestigt. Übrigens reißt die Hauptschnur bei einem Hänger nicht so leicht wie bei der Befestigung mit einem Stonfo.
Leider ist die Befestigung der Montage schwer zu beschreiben. 
Ich hoffe, dass es für dich verständlich ist.


----------



## DUSpinner (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur montieren an Stipprute*



Brassengeselle schrieb:


> Es gibt eine weitere Möglichkeit die Montage an der Rute zu befestigen. Ich bevorzuge folgende Technik. Auf die zu befestigende Montage schiebe ich einen Ventilschlauch o.ä., der sich passgenau auf die Spitze der Rute schieben läßt. Am oberen Ende der Montage binde ich eine Schlaufe. Über die Spitze der Rute schiebe ich einen Schnurstopper, der ca. 20 cm von der Rutenspitze entfernt festgeklemmt ist. Dann lege ich die Schnur einmal durch die Schlaufe, schiebe sie über die Rutenspitze bis zum Schnurstopper und ziehe sie dahinter zusammen. Dann umwickele ich die Rute bis zur Rutenspitze mit ca 10 Umwindungen und schiebe den Ventilschlauch auf die Rutenspitze. So habe ich ohne jeglichen Klebstoff zu verwenden die Montage an der Rute befestigt. Übrigens reißt die Hauptschnur bei einem Hänger nicht so leicht wie bei der Befestigung mit einem Stonfo.
> Leider ist die Befestigung der Montage schwer zu beschreiben.
> Ich hoffe, dass es für dich verständlich ist.



So ähnlich mache ich es auch seit 30 Jahren. Anstatt des Schnurstoppers klebe ich eine Plastiklitze ca. 20 cm von der Rutenspitze entfernt und verfahre dann wie oben beschrieben. Dadurch habe ich keinen Knoten an der Rutenspitze wie bei einem Stonfo.


----------



## Semmelmehl (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Schnur montieren an Stipprute*

Jaja, vor 30 Jahren ... da hab ich das ähnlich gelernt, allerdings komplett flexibel.

Auf die Spitze kommt ein Plastikschlauch ... Ventilswchlauch ... oder was auch immer.
Statt eines Stoppers kommt ein weiterer, dickerer Schlauch auf die Rute, der ca. 20-30 cm hinter der Spitze sitzt.
Die Schnur wird zwischen beiden Schläuchen um die Rute gewickelt.

Fassen wir kurz zusammen:
Die Schnur geht zur Spitze, dort durch einen Schlauch, der auf der Spitze festgesteckt ist, wickelt sich anschließend 20 bis 30 cm um die Rute und geht dann durch einen zweiten Schlauch, der dort festgesteckt ist.

Weiter wickelt sich dann die Schnur nochmal einen knappen Meter um die Rute und endet in einer Schlaufe.
An dieser Schlaufe ist ein Ringgummi befestigt.

Jetzt wird's schwierig zu beschreiben:
Den Ringgummi ziehe ich in die Breite und kann dann beide Ende um die Rute wickeln ... das eine rechtsrum, das andere linksrum.
Das mache ich solange, bis die Ende quasi nur noch unter Zug überlappen.
Wenn ich in die Öse, die beim Überlappen entsteht nun eine Streichholz oder Zweig (1cm lang) stecke, kann sich der Gummi nicht mehr abwickeln und meine Montage sitzt.

Das hat den Vorteil, dass ich in der Länge flexibel bin. Brauche ich mehr schnur, versetze ich den Gummi Richtung Spitze (fall mal was abreißt z.b.).

Bei Bedarf kann ich das gerne bebildern ;-)


----------

